# Are Carnival cruises tacky? (tackier?)



## Jeanine (Apr 6, 2009)

I know it's all in the eye of the beholder, but I'd love some advice on a first cruise. I was about to book a six-day cruise on the Carnival Freedom but then read reviews on Cruise Critic which makes it sound like Butlins at Blackpool. Sorry--can't think of a US/Canadian equivalent. Anyway, all pass-the-spoon-on-a-string games and prizes for the hairiest chest. Is it really all like that or can one escape in grinch-like fashion? Do all cruises have that element?

Basically, I just want to escape the winter in what--for me--is the dreary period between Christmas and New Year when the office is closed and I'm getting paid time off. Our sons would be 10 and 17 and are easily pleased. I'm a tired menopausal mother whose idea of heaven is to sit somewhere warm with a good book and not have to cook. My husband's 62, a little grumpy, but insatiably sociable when we're away from home.

The Freedom cruise is fairly inexpensive and goes to places we'd like to see within our timeframe. Other ships do, too, but are more expensive.

What would you do?

Jeanine


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have taken a cruise or two so, I can tell you that no one will force you to do anything (other than the mandatory life boat drill).   I have never taken a Carnival cruise although I am booked on my first one next month. They are known as the Fun Ship. My guess is you will be able to sit in your room and veg out if that's what you want to do.  You may be able to find a spot on deck where it's not too cold or sit in one of the lounges, sipping a glass of whatever, looking out at the ocean and catching up on a year's worth of reading.  I also go to the shows (most of them are pretty good).  Every day you will get a list of things that are scheduled on board-from singalongs in the Piano bar to 3 piece classical in the atrium. Feel free to pick and chose (or not). Except for the fact that I over eat whenever I cruise, I think it's a great way to relax.  SO, RELAX for crying out loud.  Go to Cruise.com and read some of the reviews for your ship.   By the way, Carnival usually has special Clubs for kids in your age group with activities tailored to them.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 6, 2009)

Carnival skews somewhat younger than other cruise lines. Sounds like you are more Royal Caribbean, Holland American or Celebrity type of cruiser. RCCL is less "stuffy" than the other two, IMHO.

Any cruise can be a wild or sedate as you make it so I would not worry. 

Cheers


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2009)

x3 skier said:


> Any cruise can be a wild or sedate as you make it so I would not worry.



*Indeed.*
I've cruised on Carnival, Norwegian (NCL), and Royal Caribbean (RCCL).  While you can find reviews to support any POV, my take in brief is that Carnival's decor is garish, its entertainment fairly standard, yet its cabins are typically larger and its food is better, which to me, counts for a lot.  I did, howver, like NCL's freestyle dining.  Of the group, I'd give the nod to Carnival.  In fact, we chose Carnival for our next cruise.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 6, 2009)

Since it's your first cruise, you would not be comparing it with other cruise line experiences, as folks may, who've gotten more particular after many cruises.     But I'd caution you about the Christmas/New Year's time frame on cruises - unless you're going on an itinerary that's especially unappealing to most families with kids (like a 2-week trip).  Pretty much, the whole world has school break at this time, so most Christmas cruises are packed with families.

My mother and sister love to cruise and they do, regularly, with a few different companies.  Carnival is fine with them when they want a low price for a certain itinerary.  But they usually avoid cruises on a super-busy holiday period like Christmas.  One year, DSis' schedule was very restricted and they took a 7-day cruise that departed right after Christmas.

It was terribly overbooked.  They flew down and arrived at port to find that they'd been downgraded to a tiny, lower deck, inside stateroom right in the bow of the ship, where the waves break (noise/vibration).  They were told their booked room slept up to 4 so it had to be reassigned to another larger, group.  They could accept this... or leave with a certificate to rebook another 7-day cruise for free but they had to choose right then and there, after all their planning and travel.... not a good situation.

They negotiated to accept another tiny room in a slightly better location on the ship and they took a decent shipboard credit for tours as well as a discount off their next cruise.  Satisfied, they boarded.

But departure with the crowds was delayed several hours and passengers were very cranky.  So the cruise appeased by offering a long "happy hour" with free beer and wine... during which hoards of people got smashed, were rowdy and/or sick throughout the evening (most of the hallways and elevators smelled of vomit).  DM and DSis don't/can't drink so this may have bothered them more than some.  The next day, passengers seemed terribly hungover and grouchy too.  There were naturally lots of children, on Christmas vacation and for those two days, many were unsupervised by their inebriated or hungover parents.

With a packed ship, DM and DSis had a hard time booking extra tours to use their credit and settled on purchases they would not have made otherwise.  It was impossible all week to find 2 poolside chairs together or a table to relax near a water view.  Everything, from the shows to fitness classes to the line to get a beverage, was far more crowded than they'd ever experienced.... people, people, people everywhere.  Even the ship's library and other normally quiet nooks were filled.

They found a small, age 21+, swimsuit-optional sundeck at the top of the ship and went there (clothing intact  ) to read in solitude every day.  No beverage service but they were just glad to escape the throngs.  Halfway through the week, their secret was out and that deck was also packed.  People even brought their kids up there, since everyone was dressed.  DM and DSis said they'd never cruise during that week again and if this had been their very first cruise experience, they'd probably never have tried it again.

Forewarned is forearmed.  So be prepared for a very crowded ship, with plenty of children, if you're planning to cruise over the Christmas holidays.  There's no escape, once you're on a ship.  If it still holds appeal, book your land tours, well in advance, familiarize yourself with the ship's children's and teens' programs, and be outside early each morning to get a chair.    I'd personally rather stay at a timeshare resort which has adequate amenities to handle the capacity crowds at Christmas and save the cruise for a time when it's a little less packed.    But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Jahosacat (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as your ages go I think you'd have no problems with Carnival. My husband and I are "young at heart 60+ year olds" and enjoy the line. They have a range of entertainment and places to hide from the crowds. That said, I think your experience Christmas week would be similar to what LisaP's family experienced. Kids of all ages are likely to be wired from the combination of Christmas/Hanukkah and the cruise. At that point any ship will seem VERY small. If I had to vacation on a school break week I'd try to find an all inclusive resort somewhere warm and get reservations, including flights, as soon as possible.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 6, 2009)

Our one and only cruise was on Carnival Elation to the Mexican Riviera in August of 2000.  Our kids were 12, 14, & 18 at the time.  We had a blast!  There was something for everyone and we could be as busy or as laid back as we wanted to be.  We thoroughly enjoyed the experience.


----------



## BSQ (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been on two carnival cruises, (Sensation and Liberty) and have the Freedom scheduled for next summer. 

I choose not to participate in what I call the cheesy stuff.  While they have the things you've mentioned, I've yet to see one cause I can find plenty of other things on board that I'd rather be doing.  

The decor can be over the top, but I rather like that.  The food is good, the cabins nice, the bedding very comfortable.  

The only thing you must attend is the muster drill (safety/lifeboat).  You'll have a set dining time, but you can choose to eat at other venues if you don't feel like having a sit down dinner at that appointed time. (buffet, specialty restaurant, pizza parlor, fish n chips place, room service, etc).

My only complain, drinks can be a lil pricey. 

if you'd care to read it, here's a review of my first cruise experience.  and my second.  The only thing I had to compare my first cruise to were my land vacations.  Kinda apples n oranges.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been on about 5 different cruise lines, including Carnival.  We picked Carnival specifically because of taking our 3 teenagers with us.  Will NEVER cruise Carnival again.  Even the kids found it tacky.


----------



## grest (Apr 6, 2009)

We've been on Holland America, Celebrity, RCCL, Costa, NCL, and Carnival.  Though we liked some ships and some cruises better than others, I enjoyed every one of them.  Take part in whatever you like, and stay away from what doesn't interest you.  It's all good, and I love being at sea.
That being said, I also would not choose to cruise at Christmas, when the ship is full and the merrymaking extreme.  However, it might beat being home!
Connie


----------



## jerseygirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I prefer Celebrity, then RCCL, but we're going on a 4-night Carnival cruise on Thursday.  My d, age 21, asked if we could go back to Carnival 'cuz it's just plain more fun (her impression, although I tend to agree  ... it's just a matter of whether or not "fun" is your priority!).  She has a 4-day weekend, which lined up perfectly with a 4-day cruise that departs 15 minutes from her school (in NOLA), so it worked out perfectly.  I think the ship is sold out, so we're prepared for a ton of kids ... but, heck ... it's snowing here in NE Ohio ... so how bad could it be?!


----------



## JudyH (Apr 6, 2009)

*Been there, done that, have the t-shirt...*

Jeanine, you may have read my review on Cruise Critic.  I was on the Carnival Freedom Jan 31, 09, with the Bluegrass music group (hence the t-shirt).  One of our group actually won the hairy chest contest, gross body, great person.
We went to Puerto Rico, St.Thomas, Antigua, BVI, and Bahamas.  The weather was quite cool most of the trip, and the seas a little rough.  The ship was 70 % over 70 yrs of age, but I don't think it would be like that at Christmas, when you would have lots of families.
The ship was nice, clean, polished etc.  The food was average, the salads were fresh but never changed.  Same with breakfast stuffs, fresh but variety never changed.  We didn't do many ship activities, partly cause we aren't into that stuff, but also cause the music group stuff was going all day and night.  Some other folks didn't like that we tied up the smaller nightclub, so check to see if groups are signed up for your cruise.  There wasn't much wild stuff going on, and lots of quiet places to find if thats what you like.
I would go on the ship again if the price were right, not in January again, too cold .  Arthur Frommer used to say if you could cruise for $100 per night per person, you were getting a good deal.  We had a cabin with a balcony which I liked, but it was still too cool to spend much time outside on it.


----------



## geekette (Apr 6, 2009)

Take the cruise.  Ships are large, you can do as you please.   How bad can a week at sea be???


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2009)

geekette said:


> How bad can a week at sea be?



Truthfully, there are some folks who could not bear being stuck on a boat, regardless of size, for a week.  Its sort'a the water-world version of being stuck in Vegas for a full week, and it can get old. However, how else can you get from point A to point B so effortlessly w/o having to pack+unpack everyday.  To me, its like having a huge RV with other people doing the driving and the cooking.
------------
BTW, I recall that, in my former life as a teenager (eons ago), I thought that just about every place I went with my parents was "tacky" and would rather be anywhere else.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2009)

We took a Carnival cruise last Summer. I thought the line dances through the dining room swinging napkins was pretty tacky. The rest- drinking games, name that tune games, etc. one could opt in or opt out, your choice. The lack of any non-smoking area except the dining room was also a negative for us. We won't cruise Carnival again.

Live and learn...

Jim Ricks


----------



## capjak (Apr 7, 2009)

Just returned from Carnival cruise Sunday.

I have been on Royal Caribean as well and would say that they are comparable, in fact Carnival food and entertainment was a little better.

I would also say the the ship makes a difference, pick a newer ship as the amenities will be better (Wifi) ets.

For your kids, they will love carnival as my 2 teens did, they are 15 and 18.

18 years old is a bit of an issue as the clubs are for 15-17, 12-14 so they can not go to the 15-17 club and have to go to adult clubs 18+ but can not drink (thank goodness) as drinking age is 21.

There were 180 kids (15-17) on our cruise for springbreak.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Apr 7, 2009)

We were on a Carnival ship for the first time in mid March.  We have always done Royal Carribbean prior to this.  I agree with the fact that they are very comparable.  I think the age was younger on Carnival.  The dining room food was better on Carnival and the buffet was better on RCCL.  There were quite a few activities for the people that wanted them and quite a bit of down time for those that wanted that.  They had loud areas and quiet areas.  Unfortunately, being spring break, there were a overly large number of kids and college students.  All in all, it was enjoyable.  I would not hesitate to cruise Carnival if they had the best price, but next time I would not choose spring break. :hysterical:


----------



## charford (Apr 7, 2009)

We just got back from a Carnival cruise 10 days ago. The average on this cruise was about 65 - during spring break. There were just under 400 kids on board. On our RCCL cruise last year, there were 900. The price was right as was the itinerary, otherwise I'd probably never have booked Carnival. 

The childrens programs with my 3 year old and 10 year old were big hits. The programming for the mid-40's mom and the 13 year old were duds. The food was good, but there was nothing to do. I didn't like the cigarette smoke that pervaded almost all of the public areas of the ship. There were no quiet places to curl up and read a book. The pools were pretty sad IMO. The food was good, but that was about the only point in their favor. 

For the ages of those in your family, I'd choose RCCL, Celebrity or Holland America.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thank you for advice and chuckles!*

What great replies! Thank you. We've decided to go for it, since this primarily for the kids and they have no taste! We've booked balcony aft cabins so that I can retire to smoke-free peace with my book if necessary. 

Jeanine


----------



## Bruce W (Apr 8, 2009)

We always felt that a major plus for cruises is the fact that once you step onboard, you are on vacation. You can do as much or as little as you want.

Been on 4 cruises, 2 Carnival and 2 NCL, loved every minute of both of them.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeanie, I'd recheck that smoke-free policy on aft.  The policy has only applied to common areas (pool decks).  People are allowed to smoke on their balconies all they want.  That's why we only book inside now.  Too many cruises with balcony rooms were ruined by smokers.  If the people next to you are smoking, it stays in the area.  

We enjoyed our Carnival cruises (6), however, the menu never changed from the first to the last.  It got old.  Our last 3 were with Princess.  My husband thought the food was much better, but I'm not one for gourmet dishes.   

As for "Free-style" dining with NCL, we call it "No-style" dining.  We had to wait over an hour each night to eat.  If you have a group of 6 or more you can make a reservation.  I'd suggest making the reservation and finding 4 people that have been waiting.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2009)

Former Cruiser said:


> As for "Free-style" dining with NCL, we call it "No-style" dining.  We had to wait over an hour each night to eat.  If you have a group of 6 or more you can make a reservation.  I'd suggest making the reservation and finding 4 people that have been waiting.



We never had to wait more than a couple of minutes, but then, we're early diners and often arrived soon after the doors opened.  IMO, the issue w-NCL is quality of the meal, which we felt was a notch or two below Carnival.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 12, 2009)

We're "40-somethings"   and have been on 5 cruises.

2 on Carnival, 2 on Royal Caribbean & 1 on Celebrity.

Both Carnival cruises, (Sensation & Miracle), were fantastic.     Good food, fun & activities.

The 1 Celebrity cruise, (Galaxy), was good too.   The food was great & there were plenty of activities.   The ship was nice.

2 cruises on Royal Caribbean, both on the same ship, (Grandeur of the Seas), and the sailings were night and day.

We sailed her in 2001 and it was fantastic.  Ship was clean, food was excellent, as was the entertainment and crew.

We sailed her a couple of years ago, and it sucked.  Food was sub-par,(pretty much the same fare at lunch as was served at dinner), the service was below par and the entertainment was pretty bad.     It was so bad, that we will never sail Royal Caribbean again.

We took our teenage son on a Carnival cruise,(on the Miracle), which he loved and on the Grandeur of the Seas, and he didn't like it as much


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 13, 2009)

I have been on two Carnival cruises and enjoyed both very much.  Once to the Bahamas and once to Key West/Cozumel, both times in early February.  This is a great winter getaway if you live in the midwest.  I hope to be able to go again some time soon.


----------



## Judy (Apr 13, 2009)

We are 60 somethings and have been on a lot of cruises over the years. IMHO, Carnival's pool-side entertainment is "tacky" and some of their ships have tacky decor in some of the public areas.  That doesn't stop us from sailing Carnival.  Its easy enough to avoid the tacky and find other things to do.  I think the food and the shows are good; the outside and balcony cabins are nice enough.  If you choose a port-intensive cruise, you won't need to find much entertainment on the ship anyway.
I'm guessing that your sons will be very happy with the Carnival Freedom during winter break.

1962 Yarmouth, 1963 Bahama Star, 3/1984 Carnival Carnivale, 1988 Chandris Galileo, 1989 NCL Seaward, 1993 Chandris Amerikanis, 1994 Chandris Britannis, 7/1994 Carnival Holiday, 12/1994 Regency Regent Sun, 10/1996 NCL Leeward, 12/1996 Ocean Breeze, 3/1997 NCL Windward, 12/1998 Seabreeze, 4/1999 Windjammer Yankee Clipper, 12/1999 NCL Norwegian Wind, 7/2000 Dawn Princess, 9/2000 Celebrity Zenith, 1/2001 NCL Norwegian Dream, 1/2004 RCL Grandeur of the Seas, 10/2004 RCL Mariner of the Seas, 8/2005 RCL Sovereign of the Seas, 10/2005 Captain Cook Reef Endeavor, 7/22/2006 Carnival Fantasy, 10/2006 NCLA Pride of America, Carnival Legend 4/22/2007, Royal Princess 4/14/2008, Nile River (Norma & Prince Abbas) 10/08, Emerald Princess 11/10/08


----------



## Keitht (Apr 13, 2009)

Jeanine said:


> I know it's all in the eye of the beholder, but I'd love some advice on a first cruise. I was about to book a six-day cruise on the Carnival Freedom but then read reviews on Cruise Critic which makes it sound like Butlins at Blackpool.



The partner of one of my wife's colleagues works for the parent company and his description of Carnival matches yours almost word for word!  All that's missing from your description is the expletive placed before 'Butlins'.  
If it's any help he only views Ocean Village as a slight improvement.
To be fair he has spent most of his career on P&O, Princess and Cunard so does expect a pretty high standard.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 13, 2009)

I've never cruised with Carnival, so I don't think it's fair to get into stories that I've heard from friends, or friends of friends that have cruised with them. I can tell you I've cruised with Holland America, Royal Carib ,and Princess. Holland America had the best food and service and seemed to have an older crowd. Not much action going on after 10:00pm. That didn't bother me, but did bother a couple we were traveling with(We're all in our 40's). Royal Caribbean also had good food and service, a little younger than Holland America, and more nightlife. Princess was horrible both times I've cruised with them. All in all, I prefer Holland America, with Royal Caribbean as a close second


----------



## netfiltering (Apr 15, 2009)

The word tacky never came across my mind when my family and I were on a Carnival cruise. Some of the design in the ship was a little over the top, but nothing that makes you cringe or feel uncomfortable on the ship. 

The food was excellent, and the service was very good. One of the best parts of the cruise IMO, having the same waiters every night. 

There might be some activities you'd consider tacky, but the kids will be able to find something to do, and if all you need is a nice place to read your book, then you are set.


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 15, 2009)

*Blackpool on the Seas*



Keitht said:


> The partner of one of my wife's colleagues works for the parent company and his description of Carnival matches yours almost word for word!  All that's missing from your description is the expletive placed before 'Butlins'.
> I



Don't tell my sons about expletive-deleted Butlins: they'll be dying to go! My elder son thought Blackpool was fantastic, floating nappies and condoms and all! I'm sure his brother would agree but fortunately we don't have to put it to the test as my father's moved away from that area.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 15, 2009)

Jeanine said:


> Don't tell my sons about expletive-deleted Butlins: they'll be dying to go! My elder son thought Blackpool was fantastic, floating nappies and condoms and all! I'm sure his brother would agree but fortunately we don't have to put it to the test as my father's moved away from that area.



What's all this talk about Blackpool and Butlins? It all sounds so wonderful!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 18, 2009)

Never done a cruise, at least yet. I'm so used to California no smoking anywhere policies. I definitely would not go on a cruise with smoke around. Are there any non-smoking in public places and non-smoking cabins cruise lines or ships?
Liz


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 18, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Never done a cruise, at least yet. I'm so used to California no smoking anywhere policies. I definitely would not go on a cruise with smoke around. Are there any non-smoking in public places and non-smoking cabins cruise lines or ships?
> Liz



All cruise lines have designated smoke areas. I think most cabins are smoke free. Most public places are non smoking(except for the Casino). They usually designate one side(port or starboard) of each outside deck as smoking. The other side is smoke free. Check each Cruise lines web sites about their smoking policies. Some are stricter than others.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 18, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> All cruise lines have designated smoke areas. I think most cabins are smoke free. Most public places are non-smoking (except for the Casino). They usually designate one side (port or starboard) of each outside deck as smoking. The other side is smoke free.



Typically, the dining rooms and main entertainment theatre are also non-smoking.

I'm a non-smoker who's sensitive to the odor, but I've never had a complaint, even in cabins where smoking was allowed.  I'm told that the stewards are _supposed_ to thoroughly detoxify cabins between cruises.


----------



## charford (Apr 21, 2009)

Royal Caribbean and Celebrity do not allow smoking in the cabins. Celebrity does not allow smoking on the balconies either. Smoking is generally allowed in the casinos, one side of the pool deck and certain lounges. I've cruised Royal Caribbean several times and have never had an issue with smoke. 

One of the higher end lines, I forget which, is totally smoke free.


----------

